# Trying to give back



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Phillip Marshall and I am a REALTOR in the Houston area. As a sign if my appreciation to all the soldiers that have and are sacrificing for our country I offer special discount pricing to you if are selling your home. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

This also includes Policeman,Fireman, and EMS

God Bless you All,

'The Marshall of Texas Real Estate'


----------

